# Crate Amps??



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

hey everyone im testing waters right now on a ibanez 150H-r (or something like that) and today i found a nice crate amp that i like the sound of. well i wanted to know are they anygood. will they stand up to a small beating? that would be nice to know thanks everyone. p.s DO NOT tell me that theres better out there for my money im aware of that. just im not ready to fork out $600 for a friggin head. so please just let me know good or no good!!!
http://www.crateamps.com/products/pindex.php?prodID=14


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what's your budget?

what's the music style? you probably dont need a halfstack, and you will be able to find a 112 that will lay a $600 head on a so-so 412 to shame tenfold.

crate makes decent practise amps, bout it. i wouldnt get one, i prefer peavey for that kind of thing.

what do you want the amp to be able to do?


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

im a metal player, i would like it to have a good sound in which i think it has .. but i have to try it loud. i do not want that really nosiy chug sound that most amps have but i want to have some that is clean, i want to be able to play melodic music. i DO want a cabnet i do not want a practice amp i wanta 412 cab and head WHICH i do have the cab. i dont like the sound of tube amps i only like solid state!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Well if you're going with solid state then I guess just stick with that if you like it. I was going to suggest you get a Blue Voodoo off eBay because there's not a Crate amp that's more metal than that. CANNIBAL CORPSE!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Crate made a bad reputation for themselves in the 80s and 90s for reliability issues. They have come back strong IMO. I have used a Crate V series amp as my main for almost 3 years now and the only problem has been a frayed handle.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

crate stuff is well made, and if the tone works for you, you'll do alright with their products. for good alternatives in the same price range, try peavey or line6 or hughs&kettner or ibanez.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Well if you're going with solid state then I guess just stick with that if you like it. I was going to suggest you get a Blue Voodoo off eBay because there's not a Crate amp that's more metal than that. CANNIBAL CORPSE!


Ya those Blue Voodoo's sound killer for heavy tones.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Ya those Blue Voodoo's sound killer for heavy tones.


I have a BV60 and love it..
:rockon2:


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

alright sounds good.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fyi:

most metal bands use tube amps. they also dont use ridiculous amounts of gain .

get a peavey 5150.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Budda said:


> fyi:
> 
> most metal bands use tube amps. they also dont use ridiculous amounts of gain .
> 
> get a peavey 5150.


this is true, and the 5150 is a great amp that you should be able to buy used for about $600. you should at least check it out before you make your decision, if you haven't already.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the poor bastard got a Randall and dropped it twice before getting home.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

SinCron said:


> I think the poor bastard got a Randall and dropped it twice before getting home.


I have a suspicion that he's a troll, actually.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

im wondering that too, actually..


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

ok well thanks for the info guys. P.S i HATE PEAVY AMPS!!!!! also fender i hate them to. as for the tube amps im not srue if im willing to buy new tubes every time one breaks lol. little pricy for me. however i do like them but id rather stick with the solid state amps just for that reason. p.s marshall kills any amp! im just poor.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LOL dude tubes rarely ever die on you.

why do you hate peavey amps? considering you're clearly a metal head, and a peavey 5150 is a metal staple...

yeah, seeyalater


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah dude. I love my metal and to me, Marshall sucks more ass than a prison bitch. At least to my ears. The Peavey 5150/6505 has awesome high gain sounds to it.


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

lol i dont know, iv had a peavy amp once and i didnt like the sound just wasnt me... i love marshalls BUT if i had a choice it would be mesa all the way i dont care what anyone says LOVE EM as well as krank but my left nut and i can get one lol. sorry boys not a fan of peavy NOT to judge anyone. i just dont like them!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

You're not alone, I don't like Peavey either. I <3 Laney. 

I just sold my JCM800 not two days ago and I'm waiting to find a good deal on a used VH100R or GH50L. Sadly not too many people have them around these parts...


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

So because you had one Peavey, you don't like them? What one was it?

Opeth uses Laney.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

*Crate*

Ive been using a VFX5212T for a few years . No problems to report and decent tone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you can get a decent metal tone from a marshall.. but mesa/peavey/VHT/Diezel/Soldano/Bogner/Orange... 

Krank FTL... if i wanted solidstate tone, i'd buy a solidstate amp (a peavey XXL  lol)


----------

